# Sunfire golden retrievers



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I dont know all I can tell you is what I have heard. A kennel that has that many litters on the ground is usually more on the order of a puppy mill. I dont like the fact that some of those females are being breed every year. I was told a good breeder waited atleast 2yrs between breeding. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know much about them, butI know there are some people here on the forum that have some sunfire dogs, and are very happy with them. I also know someone that owns a son of a Sunfire bred dog, and he is a really nice working dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip heard somebody talkin' bad about his breeder


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunfire has produced some very nice dogs over the years.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunfire does have a lot of litters. BUT they compete with their dogs and sell them to people who compete with them and to me that indicates trainability. In obedience competition up here, I have seen many Sunfire bred or sired dogs compete and they do very well. I also see them in the veterinary practice where I work and they are sweet dogs. They also seem to have longevity in their pedigrees.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love Sunfire dogs!! Love Barb and Mike!!

I own a Sunfire girlie and a boy out of Sunfire lines. There are many of us here on the forum who have Sunfire dogs or dogs heavily influenced by Sunfire and I doubt many of us have any complaints  Healthy, happy, active and usually a strong desire to please and work.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is good to hear. I only know about breeding practices of APBT. So I assumed not a good thing to do that the same breeding practices would apply to all breeds. I hope that if you get a pup you will be happy with him/her.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Flip heard somebody talkin' bad about his breeder


lol... I love this picture


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love my Sunfire boy and he has done okay in obedience. I think you could do a lot worse for breeders. There is a very good reason Barb has been around for so long..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Flip heard somebody talkin' bad about his breeder


 
LOL - Go Flip!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I don't know much about them, butI know there are some people here on the forum that have some sunfire dogs, and are very happy with them. I also know someone that owns a son of a Sunfire bred dog, and he is a really nice working dog.


 
And who would that be?:--keep_silent:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I love my Sunfire boy and he has done okay in obedience.


I vote Michelle for understatement of the year!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL! Ya I guess he has done okay!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I vote Michelle for understatement of the year!


I second that LOL


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> And who would that be?:--keep_silent:


 Hhmmmmm.... I don't know?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's official!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay you guys.. I am reading this at work and am trying very hard not to crack up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

work, what's that? Oh yeah, I figured there must be a reason I had all these teenagers around me while I'm trying to post to GRF...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The litters listed and bred under the "Sunfire" kennel name are not all done at the same facility. So while you may see more litters than you'd expect at one home, they may not all actually be in Suffield. For example, of the three litters they currently have listed, one is actually in Long Island (with Merrywood Goldens). So they appear to have only 10 puppies in Suffield right now.

Whether you agree with that kind of breeding arrangement or not, the term "puppy mill" really doesn't apply. I believe Topbrass also operates in this fashion, on a larger scale.

Both my dogs are heavily influenced by Sunfire. Comet, though his prefix is "Windrush," is out of two Sunfire dogs. The quality of dog that they produce is extraordinary, and Comet is an excellent example of true Golden temperament and form. He's an intense worker and athlete and a mellow snuggledog around the house.

And I don't think you can find somebody more experienced and knowledgable about the breed than Barb Biewer.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay you crazy people.. no more talking about me.. I have to leave soon to drive said puppy to a show..


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Will you eat at Carino's for me? I don't get to go there until the Sioux Falls show


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My Sunfire boy


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Will you eat at Carino's for me? I don't get to go there until the Sioux Falls show


oh yes we plan on it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you!!:wavey:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

While Sunfire is a reputable breeder of nice performance dogs, I would be concerned that they would be too much energy for a service dog prospect. Generally for a service dog you want a very calm and solid dog that is content to lay down at your feet while working, riding the bus, etc.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't post youtube videos from work but check out this old thread. Be prepared!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-agility-obedience/87598-dog-tries-fly.html


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> The litters listed and bred under the "Sunfire" kennel name are not all done at the same facility. So while you may see more litters than you'd expect at one home, they may not all actually be in Suffield. For example, of the three litters they currently have listed, one is actually in Long Island (with Merrywood Goldens). So they appear to have only 10 puppies in Suffield right now.
> 
> Whether you agree with that kind of breeding arrangement or not, the term "puppy mill" really doesn't apply. I believe Topbrass also operates in this fashion, on a larger scale.
> 
> ...


Very well worded  

I got to meet and snuggle with the pups still with Barb this past Sunday at field practise, they were out & about socializing & being exposed to their world and the world of dog sports. Quite the popular distraction for us all - I don't think there was anyone there who didn't want to take at least one home.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I want to snuggle with some puppies! If I go to visit my sister in CT this summer, I do believe there will be some Apollo pups on the ground at that time...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> While Sunfire is a reputable breeder of nice performance dogs, I would be concerned that they would be too much energy for a service dog prospect. Generally for a service dog you want a very calm and solid dog that is content to lay down at your feet while working, riding the bus, etc.


This is true, but some of the Sunfire litters are mellower. If you wanted a service or therapy dog, you could certainly ask Barb which litter would be appropriate to look at and which puppies from a litter have the best therapy or service temperament. Comet's litter, for example—thought not technically Sunfire—produced several dogs who would do quite well as service dogs. Comet himself is a blur in the appropriate situation but also understands quite well that many situations call for calm, gentle behavior. His focus is also truly excellent, so even when he's amped up, he has the self control to hold a stay or leave something fun alone.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

That you guys so much for your input  I am going to stop by and meet her and the dogs around May

She has had dogs get involved in service/therapy dog work before, which is awesome! 

I"m very very excited! but nervous lol I hope she likes me! 

I'm making this post from my blackberry so I can't write too much, but I'll make another post when I'm back home


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You, can't go wrong, with sunfire, barbara is very well, respected.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Okay, help me out here. I am trying to learn how to read the pedigrees and health clearances on the dogs. You all have me revved up about these dogs, but I need help. To me, it looks like the sire for both litters is Rocky. But I am also reading that he was born in 1986. In addition, it looks like the dam's grandfather is also the sire. I obviously have both wrong. Could someone set me straight?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The current litter at Sunfire with female pup(s) available is out of Rocky. Rocky is dead but his owner had the foresight to collect & freeze his semen. The current litter out of Rocky is the result of an AI (Artificial Insemination) breeding, and is the result of a repeat breeding request between Sunfire & Rocky.

It is a linebreediing - a fairly common occurrence in the dog world. I am unsure of any other litters there may be with Rocky since you mentioned both litters?


----------



## bellegirl (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sunfire Golden Retrievers*

I have a Sunfire female, my second one. She is a LUKE X GOLDIE cross(Lisa Weinberg and Barb Biewer). all I can say to the posts about Sunfire is that both dogs have been wonderful, true companions, INTELLIGENT, healthy.
I am learning with STARFIRE how to hunt upland birds, the trainer said she is incredibly birdy and he trains master hunters from all over the US, mostly spaniels, pointers, etc . I have recommended SUNFIRE to other people, two of whom have Barb's dogs now. A great person and breeder, bellegirl.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to update that our Comet is still the same balanced, wonderful companion. He's a spitfire when we go to agility class, quivering as he holds his starting position, and streaking across obstacles, but as gentle with children as he is intense with jumps and tunnels. And, despite not having had good exercise in the last two days, he has been crashed out at our feet for this whole lazy morning.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They have great dogs even some red heads my personal face


----------



## bellegirl (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sunfire goldens*

I am attaching a photo of a 2 1/2 year old female from Sunfire. This is Sunfire's Racing Beach Starfire. In answer to the questions, I would say that both females I have from Sunfire have been very intelligent, willing, and caring. The first died at the age of 10, I am working with this female to learn how to hunt upland birds. Starfire is a LUKE(WINDRUSH) x GOLDIE(SUNFIRE) cross. I communicate with both breeders a lot and I have to say if I could, I would get another puppy as well. The man am working with trains master hunters(mostly spaniels and pointers), yet he said STAR is just remarkable in her ability to track. Bellegirl


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My Sunfire boy at 3 years old. He has OFA excellent hips, normal elbows, clear CERF, normal thyroid, no allergies, loves everything about life, and is very naughty. I love him!


----------



## hbastian12 (Sep 6, 2016)

I purchased an 18 month old adult male from Barbara Biewer Sunfire Golden Retrievers in 2006 with a birth date of 7/24/2004. He is currently 12 years old. He was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2015 and now with cutaneous lymphoma. I suspect he also has laryngetic paralysis. I am broken hearted. This is my 4th Golden. I think she is an awful breeder judging by the environment she keeps her dogs in. Did you purchase a dog from her? If so, what has been your experience. I am investigating cancer in Goldens which as you may know is a huge problem.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

hbastian12 said:


> I purchased an 18 month old adult male from Barbara Biewer Sunfire Golden Retrievers in 2006 with a birth date of 7/24/2004. He is currently 12 years old. He was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2015 and now with cutaneous lymphoma. I suspect he also has laryngetic paralysis. I am broken hearted. This is my 4th Golden. I think she is an awful breeder judging by the environment she keeps her dogs in. Did you purchase a dog from her? If so, what has been your experience. I am investigating cancer in Goldens which as you may know is a huge problem.


I can't speak to her husbandry, but I do think that you are so lucky to have your boy at 12. I know that it is heartbreaking to see the end looming, but cancer is going to take most of them if they live long enough. 12+ is a good age. Not long enough, of course, no age is long enough when we love them so, but your boy has outlived the breed average by more than a year. 
LP is something that often comes with age. There is an easy tie back surgery that has hardly any recovery and he will get a much better O2 exchange if you can find a good surgeon to do it. If you are not willing to get that done (assuming he actually has LP) then ask your vet for a RX for some O2 so when he is struggling you can increase the oxygen in his airspace. Pneumonia is what you should watch for if he has LP, and to me, if I had a dog with it, avoiding pneumonia is the best reason to do the quick tie back procedure. 

You might want to go to the Golden Retriever Foundation website and look into donating to the research to find the genetic markers for cancers in our breed. 
I'm sorry your boy is sick, but again, think most anyone who has lost one younger than 12 would trade with you in a heartbeat to get those extra days with their beloved dogs. So count yourself fortunate and give him an extra hug from me!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

12 years is a very good, long life for a Golden Retriever. By then, or often sooner, health issues will come up. All Golden owners have to deal with the fact that these wonderful dogs have a limited life span and we will lose them, always too soon. It's so hard, but part of bringing them into our lives. It is difficult but blaming the breeder is not helpful. If you had concerns about how the puppy was raised you should have looked elsewhere back at the beginning. But that would not have guaranteed that your dog would live longer than 12 years.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

hbastian12 said:


> I purchased an 18 month old adult male from Barbara Biewer Sunfire Golden Retrievers in 2006 with a birth date of 7/24/2004. He is currently 12 years old. He was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2015 and now with cutaneous lymphoma. I suspect he also has laryngetic paralysis. I am broken hearted. This is my 4th Golden. I think she is an awful breeder judging by the environment she keeps her dogs in. Did you purchase a dog from her? If so, what has been your experience. I am investigating cancer in Goldens which as you may know is a huge problem.


Cancer in Goldens is what it is. Your dog actually got it at a older age then a lot of Goldens do. 12 is pretty good. Ours was only 9.5. My aunts was 8.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Our golden died in August. She would have been 11 in November. She was diagnosed with cancer in late June and acute kidney failure got her first. 


The do not live long enough- but I can't say you can blame a breeder when your pup has made it past the life expectancy. It is numbing and heartbreaking,but all good things have a flaw. For golden's it is cancer, sadly.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As mentioned, a 12 year old with cancer, no matter who the breeder is, has still had a longish life. LP is also fairly common.

That said, rather than bashing Barb on a public forum because you don't like her housekeeping, have you contacted her? 

There are many of us on this forum, myself included, who have Sunfire dogs now and will in the future. Their pups are top notch and her kennels and puppy areas are kept very clean. She has enough dogs that she is regularly inspected. She is a highly respected breeder and I for one love her. 

Look at my signature and you will see several Sunfire dogs - and if you follow the K9Data links you will see that not only do I have Sunfire dogs, but 2 of my current dogs have sired or had litters with Barb & Mike.

My experience? I love both Barb & Mike, have the utmost respect for them as breeders and as people, admire how much time & effort they take not only with their dogs & breedings, but with their puppy buyers. I greatly admire that they not only take back any dog of theirs at any time, for any reason, but will take in dogs that live with dogs they have bred as needed and either let them live out their lives at Sunfire or find good homes for them after at times contacting the other breeder(s) whose dogs she has taken in and determined they are not interested in helping find a new home. I admire beyond measure the knowledge and in depth understanding of not only their lines but other breeders lines. Their willingness to step up to the plate with educating people through public events like the Big E, health clinics and just being out & about with their dogs and their extended dog family. Always there with a helping hand or an ear for your problems.

Okay, off my tirade. I am sorry to hear your dog is ill but Sunfire genetics have seen your golden to 12 years and counting. 





hbastian12 said:


> I purchased an 18 month old adult male from Barbara Biewer Sunfire Golden Retrievers in 2006 with a birth date of 7/24/2004. He is currently 12 years old. He was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2015 and now with cutaneous lymphoma. I suspect he also has laryngetic paralysis. I am broken hearted. This is my 4th Golden. I think she is an awful breeder judging by the environment she keeps her dogs in. Did you purchase a dog from her? If so, what has been your experience. I am investigating cancer in Goldens which as you may know is a huge problem.


----------



## hbastian12 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. I stand by my comments about the environment that these dogs are raised in. I am grateful for my time with Pal but I like most owners hoped for more. Having been to the Veterinary Cancer Center in Norwalk, CT and having seen so many Goldens there with their heartbroken owners, I think breeders need to pay attention to the health of their lines and remove a dog from their breeding pool when cancer shows up instead of perpetuating cancer in future litters. I remember the woman with her beautiful 3-year old Tom, already missing his front leg wondering if she had done the right thing by removing the leg. She sobbed as she told me how she had researched the breeder, fed Tom the best food, done everything to ensure him a long life. I urged her to report what had happened to the breeder.
What else do you say and maybe with less cancer in the breed the longevity will improve.


----------



## hbastian12 (Sep 6, 2016)

The life expectancy is what it is, in part, due to the prevalence of cancer in the breed. My sympathies to all who go through this, time and again.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" I think breeders need to pay attention to the health of their lines and remove a dog from their breeding pool when cancer shows up instead of perpetuating cancer in future litters"

Your dog was 12 when diagnosed. The parents would have been over the age of 14. What dog would you remove? About 66% of our goldens die from cancer. Which lines would you remove? With a track record of 66% it is most likely that a dog has died of cancer from every breeding line at some point. They have studies out there now trying to change this. I am so sorry for your loss of your dog. But your suggestion would mean that we just stop breeding golden retrievers and I personally will prefer to have a golden for 12 years and die than to not have one at all. Almost every one of us that have had goldens have been touched by this disease in some way and do understand your grief. I hope you will stick around and start a thread on the story of love you had with your golden.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

hbastian12 said:


> I purchased an 18 month old adult male from Barbara Biewer Sunfire Golden Retrievers in 2006 with a birth date of 7/24/2004. He is currently 12 years old. He was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2015 and now with cutaneous lymphoma. I suspect he also has laryngetic paralysis. I am broken hearted. This is my 4th Golden. I think she is an awful breeder judging by the environment she keeps her dogs in. Did you purchase a dog from her? If so, what has been your experience. I am investigating cancer in Goldens which as you may know is a huge problem.


First, I'm very sorry you're going through this. Losing a dog is so difficult, and you have my heartfelt sympathies.

Having said that: please know that you're very lucky your dog has lived for 12+ years. Many of us on the board would have liked to enjoy so many years with our dogs.

My dog died of cancer last year, at age 8. I don't blame the breeder at all: she was as heartbroken as me. Had she still been breeding (she's now retired), I would have gone back to her for another dog when I was ready. Like every other good breeder, she did her best to breed around the problem of cancer, and generally speaking her lines were (and are still) long-lived. My dog just drew the "short straw".

Cancer in golden retrievers is an extremely complex problem and there are lots of research initiatives currently underway to try and find some answers. When I lost my dog, I held a fundraising event and raised $4,000, which I donated to Canada's leading canine cancer research unit. I felt this was a more constructive way to deal with my grief than trying to find someone to blame.

The breeder you're criticizing in this thread (Barbara of Sunfire) is extremely knowledgeable, has decades of experience, researches her lines carefully and does everything she can to achieve longevity. Her dogs are successful in many venues, and she herself is held in high regard. I think you need to be very careful, bashing someone like this on a public forum, especially when the dog you got from her has lived longer than average for a golden retriever. I understand your grief, but in this case the breeder isn't to blame.

I hope you and your dog are able to enjoy as many days as possible together. These are tough times, and I wish you peace as you face them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck with your search. You do not mention your dog's name.

Are you saying the 3 year old golden with the amputation is a Sunfire dog?

Breeders should be notified when a puppy / dog of theirs becomes ill or gets cancer (especially at young ages) or other health issues - in private and with full disclosure.

[/B]


hbastian12 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I stand by my comments about the environment that these dogs are raised in. I am grateful for my time with Pal but I like most owners hoped for more. Having been to the Veterinary Cancer Center in Norwalk, CT and having seen so many Goldens there with their heartbroken owners, I think breeders need to pay attention to the health of their lines and remove a dog from their breeding pool when cancer shows up instead of perpetuating cancer in future litters. I remember the woman with her beautiful 3-year old Tom, already missing his front leg wondering if she had done the right thing by removing the leg. She sobbed as she told me how she had researched the breeder, fed Tom the best food, done everything to ensure him a long life. I urged her to report what had happened to the breeder.
> What else do you say and maybe with less cancer in the breed the longevity will improve.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hbastian12 said:


> I purchased an 18 month old adult male from Barbara Biewer Sunfire Golden Retrievers in 2006 with a birth date of 7/24/2004. He is currently 12 years old. He was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2015 and now with cutaneous lymphoma. I suspect he also has laryngetic paralysis. I am broken hearted. This is my 4th Golden. I think she is an awful breeder judging by the environment she keeps her dogs in. Did you purchase a dog from her? If so, what has been your experience. I am investigating cancer in Goldens which as you may know is a huge problem.


This bothered me.... still.. so I let Barb & Mike know of your post. They looked up their records (really nice breeding btw) and while they would have preferred that you talk to them rather than posting on a public forum, and are sorry for your disappointment in a dog of their breeding, they are ready and able to assist you in finding a golden retriever puppy/youngster or adult from another breeder (you apparently posted you are looking ?) . Contact the referrals privately.

Barb is the puppy referral person for Southern Berkshire GRC ( Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club ), or you can contact Hudson Valley GRC ( Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club: Aquiring a Golden Retriever ) or Connecticut River Valley GRC ( Connecticut River Valley Golden Retriever Club ). All 3 of these CT/NY golden clubs can help you in finding quality goldens with full clearances and the best chances for good health with a lovely temperament. There are additional golden clubs in New England and the Tri State area if you would find them more convenient.


----------



## jhnjohnson (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi, We lost our Golden about a year ago and we are looking for a new puppy. Do you offer visits to your facility?
Thanks, John Johnson


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Their puppies are raised in their home, not a facility.


----------

